# what is the BEST desktop patchset????

## syadnom

I have been reading up on a lot of these patchsets, including love, nitro, xx, igit(whatever!!)

i have a laptop, running a celeron2.4 with 512MBram.  i'm looking for the best patchset for this machine and i want the following

i'm even open to patching against vanilla 2.6.x to get these

vesa-tng | i have a 1280x800 display and this is the only way i find to get console fonts that arent blurry from the skew, i can run vesa-tng in 1280x800 or 640x400 easily.

fbsplash | i have moved from the old bootsplash to the new fbsplash and dont want to revert just to come back in a few kernel releases!

CFQ scheduler, prob version2 | i notice a bit of slowdown in KDE when multitasking on a stock scheduler, in mm sources i get better performance with CFQv1 and have heard nothing but good news about CFQv2

and thats all.

-----------

another possiblity would be to make a gentoo-forums-sources and build a patchset based on member votes for features.  to get a kernel made by the forum members, for the forums members.

-----------

----------

## chrisdupre

I say nitro-2.6.9-rc1-nitro3.  Tryin it out right now, works great. 

reiser4 /

reiserfs /boot

----------

## Halcy0n

You'll get a different response from everyone.  You'd probably be best to just try them out yourself and see which feels the best to you.  I personally like ck-sources.  2.6.8.1-ck7 was just released and has CFQv2.

----------

## syadnom

2.6.8.1-ck7, is this in portage? i see a 2.6.8.1-r6 in the ck-sources

----------

## Muso

I'd also say the ck .... Nitro is just ck w/alot of other stuff thrown ontop.

----------

## Muso

 *syadnom wrote:*   

> 2.6.8.1-ck7, is this in portage? i see a 2.6.8.1-r6 in the ck-sources

 

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

----------

## syadnom

im emergeing ck-r6 and nitro3, i can't  find any other versions like the ck7 mentioned above.  will try those out.

----------

## Halcy0n

Just copy the ebuild and make it -r7 instead of -r6.  Throw it in your portage overlay.

----------

## syadnom

copied, now emergeing        ck-7

----------

## blue.sca

patch yourself. why rely on others if you have a own imagination of how things should be? ok it would be a little harder to self-maintain your own patchset, but hey, how many hours you spend to get everything working with the new love sometimes?

get vanilla sources of your desired kernel, patch everything manually, get rid of hunks, test it and diff against vanilla. if it works, and if it works good, why ever upgrade for non security-updateds???

----------

## John5788

i find gentoo-dev-sources to be a nice reliable patchset.

----------

## Rainmaker

I like the mm and nitro / ck patchsets.. But it's kinda personal, as pointed out by several others. AMD 2500, 1024 MB RAM

----------

## AliceDiee

I added some patches especially for gamers to the new ck7 patchset, if you like you may give them a shot:

ftp://bruchtal.homelinux.org/lsd-sources/2.6.8.1-lsd5/

----------

## tmadhavan

How exactly is the latest CK kernel installed using a portage overlay? I have the overlay dir set up, just not sure what ebuild to do what with, where to get it from etc. 

If someone could push me in the right direction....?

T

----------

## syadnom

ok, just

mk -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources

cp -r /usr/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/* /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/

then rename the 2.6.8.1-r6 to 2.6.8.1-r7

then ebuild 2.6.8.1-r7.ebuild digest

then emerge /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/ck-sources/2.6.8.1-r7.ebuild

----------

## syadnom

AliceDiee, what are you improvements?

please give details, thanks.

btw, running the ck7, i like it.  pretty responsive,

i AM setting elevate=CFQ in kernel line in grub, do i need to do this with ck7 and CFQv2???? 

i have a line 

Using cfq io scheduler

in dmesg, but no version number..

----------

## AliceDiee

I added these patches to vanilla-sources:

patch-2.6.8.1-ck7

cflags-selection.patch

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.8-rc2-6.patch

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch

hid_poll_interval-2.6.0test7.diff

The patch I like most of these is the hid_poll_interval patch which increases the polling-rate for any usb mouse and makes its handling very smooth. See this thread for more infos:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164679

----------

## Jeremy_Z

What are the big improvements of those patchsets compared to gntoo-dev-sources ?

----------

## silentbob

My personal choice for a nice desktop system...

```
$uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 #1 Mon Sep 6 19:16:49 BST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

The best suggestion is to just download them all, they're only small patchsets anyway, and give each a try. You should be able to copy the same .config so it would be easy to get setup.

----------

## DaMouse

 *AliceDiee wrote:*   

> I added these patches to vanilla-sources:
> 
> patch-2.6.8.1-ck7
> 
> cflags-selection.patch
> ...

 

I wouldnt say those are really gamers things except the hid_poll and cflags, also, http://ck.dbdfleet.net/menuconfig/, for newer menuconfig-NAME (new qconf.cc hacks  :Smile: ) apply use_KERNELRELEASE_more.patch first for vanilla kernels. dev5 is safe.

-DaMouse

----------

## Jeremy_Z

 *silentbob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The best suggestion is to just download them all, they're only small patchsets anyway, and give each a try. You should be able to copy the same .config so it would be easy to get setup.

 

Humm yeah but why should i try them, what are the big improvements ? is there any ?

----------

## Cagnulein

is there a "summary" site that includes the downloads of the most used patches? it will be useful i think

----------

## discomfitor

I've tried all the patchsets on these forums for a while (love, xx, iogl, nitro), and at the moment I have to say that I definitely like nitro the best.  It just seems...snappier.  This could change at any time though, as I switch kernels somewhat frequently.

----------

## syadnom

my needs in a kernel include

vesa-tng

CFQv2 scheduler

gensplash, aka fbsplash

reiser4

anything else to improve responsiveness

----------

## DaMouse

-ck has all that, my list would have to be in my perfect patchset:

vanilla

but.. unfortunately i love to fiddle so..:

staircase

mapped watermark

schedrange, etc

cfq2

and anything else that looks shiny but thats mainly it

-DaMouse

----------

## syadnom

what do these do?

staircase

mapped watermark

schedrange

----------

## c0balt

i preferr -ck (or maybe -cko) 

it includes vesafb-tng since ck7, and of course reiser4.

And of course Con Kolivas has proven that he knows about low-latency patches  :Wink: 

Plus ck7 is really stable

/edit

 *con kolivas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> staircase
> 
> A complete scheduler policy rewrite
> ...

 

from kernel.kolivas.org[/quote]

----------

## syadnom

ok,

it looks like the ck7 has all this, or am i wrong?

i also see people talking about all these kernel improvements but no one mentions if one needs to pass a statement to these new fancy kernels on boot.

here is my kernel line in grub

running 1024x768 becuase i need to reengineer my bootsplash theme for 1280x800, which is the only reason i run vesa-tng, for 1280x800 res and NOT having skewed console fonts

kernel (hd0,0)/ck7 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@60 nobiospnp splash=silent,theme:dan elevator=CFQ

anybody see anything missing?  when i pass the elevator=CFQ, dmesg tells my i'm using CFQ, but i don't know if this is v1 or v2.

----------

## c0balt

 *syadnom wrote:*   

> ok,
> 
> it looks like the ck7 has all this, or am i wrong?
> 
> 

 

yes

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> i also see people talking about all these kernel improvements but no one mentions if one needs to pass a statement to these new fancy kernels on boot.
> 
> here is my kernel line in grub
> ...

 

ive actually no boot parameters^^

read the FAQ on kernel.kolivas.org for how to make settings concerning the options (mostly set through sysctl)

----------

## chrisdupre

Still say nitro-sources.  It's been rock solid so far.  

/:   reiser4

/boot:  reiserfs

2.6.9-rc1-nitro3 "I'm only here for the beer"

ebuild:   http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.9-rc1-nitro3/nitro-sources-2.6.9_rc1-r3.ebuild

bz2:   http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.9-rc1-nitro3/patch-2.6.9-rc1-nitro3.bz2

livecd for reiser4:  http://files.lambda1.be/linux/

if you need any help let me know.

----------

## discomfitor

I patched cfq2 onto the latest nitro without any problems.  Then you have a kernel with -ck, cfq2, not to mention all the other misc tweaks.

----------

## syadnom

just reverted back to gentoo-dev-sources.  dont like the cfq scheduler!

what it does is give any freshly launched process high priority then drops the priority down so other things can launch smoothly, but their is a delay between priority changes that make using more than 1 demanding app suck.

i run valknut(newest dcgui-qt) and firefox at the same time and my computer CRAWLS, if i drop the CFQ, its nice and smooth again.

i just went back to the gentoo-dev-sources as i don't know how to disable the CFQ, likely via kernel command elevator=deadline/noop/whatever but i did not try it.

----------

## superjaded

 *blue.sca wrote:*   

> hey, how many hours you spend to get everything working with the new love sometimes?
> 
> 

 

Maybe ten minutes. If it doesn't work without much hassle (or if I notice regression later down the line), I simply revert to my previous kernel. Then I try the next version that strikes my fancy. Most patchsets have new releases so quickly it's hardly worth sweating breakage when there's probably going to be a new patchlevel tomorrow.  :Razz: 

I've been following -nitro lately. Very nice patchset.

----------

## DaMouse

 *syadnom wrote:*   

> just reverted back to gentoo-dev-sources.  dont like the cfq scheduler!
> 
> what it does is give any freshly launched process high priority then drops the priority down so other things can launch smoothly, but their is a delay between priority changes that make using more than 1 demanding app suck.
> 
> i run valknut(newest dcgui-qt) and firefox at the same time and my computer CRAWLS, if i drop the CFQ, its nice and smooth again.
> ...

 

elevator=as

elevator=deadline

elevator=noop

iirc, dont sue me  :Razz: 

-DaMouse

----------

